

Fotki Blocks Paid Users From Accessing Their Data - apaprocki
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1018&thread=41737579&page=1

======
apaprocki
Just to be clear, paying customers were locked out from accessing their own
data until they paid _more_ money to unlock it. They are not asking for much
money, but is this really the right way to go about it?

